
No, Journalism Is Not 'Safe' from Automation - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/no-journalism-is-not-safe-from-automation-a54c5eb6df5d
======
CM30
Thought I'd post about this, because so many sites seem to be assuming
journalism is a 'safe' career in the dawn of AI.

However, they fail to realise that the average journalist is not doing
investigative journalism or breaking the next Watergate scandal, but doing
something more akin to grunt work.

~~~
rjsw
I like reading articles where writers seem to think that programming will be
automated away before their jobs are.

------
mtgx
I wonder what role will Google play in this. I mean, will it simply continue
to evaluate "based on quality" (and other external factors), which would mean
that as time goes by more robot-written articles would rise to the top, or
would it take a hard stance against robot-written articles, just as it did
against article farms, and find a way to ban all or most automated articles?

